# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΟΘΟΝΗ SAMSUNG S24D HS

## fotis 65

Χρειαζομαι ανταλλακτική οθονη από monitor s24d300 hs . η οθονη είναι η M2404TN01. Αν υπάρχει panel από χαλασμένο monitor ενημερώστε μου με μια τιμή. Αν πάλι θέλετε την board την δίνω . είναι η ( BN41-02118 )

----------

